# SM Scout Sergeant Telion



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm planning on upgrade my army to 1000-1500 points and I was wondering how useful SM Scout Sergeant Telion would be. Is he worth his extra base point or are them too many? I was also wondering what role/tactics people use him for in their army(s)? I love the model and special abilities he bring to the table. I just want to get the most out of him that's all.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

While I'm not sure on his entire profile ( I don't play SMs ), the fact he has BS6 and can single out individual models can be Golden. Giving you a very nasty strategic advantage if you can snipe specific members out of squads.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

He is well worth it in a squad of ten scouts.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm planning on buying the SM Battleforce Box set which comes with 5 scouts (non-snipers I believe) and I was going to use Telion with them. I'm going to use those scouts as sniper scouts (I hate having to use them like that, I'm more of a WYSIWYG) for the time being. Then buy the SM Scouts w/sniper rifles at a later date.

Telion works better with a 10 man squad then? What kind of wargear would you give them? All Sniper Rifles, any heavy weapon, or a mixture of some kind.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Noxnoctis22 said:


> Telion works better with a 10 man squad then? What kind of wargear would you give them? All Sniper Rifles, any heavy weapon, or a mixture of some kind.


I would give them 1 heavy weapon and the rest sniper rifles.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I like him against orks, eldar, guard, tau, and chaos. Picking off unit leaders and special weapons really makes those shots count. Leave him at home against nids.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

A missile launcher and a bunch of sniper rifles should be a good option I think.
You can use his secondary ability to give his BS to a model in his squad to get a BS6 rocket into something, if there's not something that's worth sniping.
And sniper rifles rending their way through MCs and light vehicles, or pinning enemy squads can be very usefull.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Remember he doesn't wound on 4s though. Just SvT as normal.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

The fact that Telion can "lend" out give BS score & that he can pick off units that I want dead is great. That's what drew me into him in the first place.

The problem is that to have a 10 man SM Scout squad all w/sniper rifles I'd need to get them separate from the SM Battleforce Box set. It seems to me that the 5 man SM Scout squad that comes with the SM Battleforce Box set in pretty useless.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I see Telion best used with a scout squad with bolters and a missile launcher. Place them on a objective and let Telion guide rockets, or using his mega awesome rending bolter to pick out squad leaders and characters, allowing the other scouts to lend weight of fire. 

He can also hold his own in assault too. He won't win a combat for you, but he should be able to hold up a unit for a turn or two while re-inforcements swoop in and clear the area.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

i use teclon in a 5 man scout squad with a heavy bolter. basically coz teclon can snipe upgrade chars like sgts with fists ect. while the other 3 doods shoot normal sniper rifles at a squad and hope to get lucky (hardly ever tho) the heavy bolter with inferno rounds (or is it called something else?) wounds on a 2+ n e way. all in all very nice but a bit hit and miss. all have 36" range tho and not splitting roles (ie all against infantry rather than 1 missile launcher hoping to pen). he is great when he kills a nob power klaw just before the 30 man squad gets charged by a dreadnought tho!


----------

